# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Giăm bông, giăm bông thịt heo

## hafood_01

*Giăm bông thịt heo*

 + Thành phần: thịt heo, muối, đường,tiêu sọ, cafe, tỏi, rượu
 + *Chỉ tiêu chất lượng chính (g/%)*: Protein ≥ 15, NaCl ≤ 2
 + *Cách sử dụng*: Ăn ngay, thái lát mỏng, ăn với tôm khô, dưa chua, củ kiệu,…, hoặc chế biến…
 + *Bảo quản*: Phải giữ nguyên túi dán kín ở nhiệt độ từ 0°C đến 4°C. Nếu đã cắt, phần còn lại phải bảo quản trong ngăn đá (dưới -10°C)
 + *Đóng gói*: 500g/1 túi, 1kg/ 1 túi – Túi được hút chân không 
*Giăm bông thịt heo*
Chứng nhận sản phẩm: Đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, không chất bảo quản, không sử dụng hàn the

Giấy phép vệ sinh ATTPGiấy chứng nhận thú yCông bố chất lượng sản phẩm không chất bảo quản hàn theXuất xứ sản phẩm: Việt Nam

Liên hệ: Hafoods
*Cửa hàng:* SN 18 Ngõ 3 Phạm Tuấn Tài – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
*Hotline:* *0976.210.210 – 042.123.80.68*

----------


## dung89

nhìn ngon thế, mà sao lại gọi là dăm bông hả dời

----------

